# Meldahl dam sauger



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Anyone start fishing for sauger below Meldahl dam? By boat or bank fishing, anyone having any luck? Looking to go soon. Please post if you have had any luck!
Thanks Bassky


----------



## diggerd (Jul 4, 2012)

Fishing has been amazing


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

diggerd said:


> Fishing has been amazing


Really! Tell me how amazing it’s been!!
Thanks for reply


----------



## Jay32323232 (Nov 23, 2020)

diggerd said:


> Fishing has been amazing


Im heading down in the morning to try the saugeye for the first time this year. Any tips?


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Jay32323232 said:


> Im heading down in the morning to try the saugeye for the first time this year. Any tips?


Fish off bottom. Use dropshot with minnow, jig a blade bait like a vibee or silver buddy off bottom 1/2-3/4 oz. cast a 1/4-3/8 jig with white or chartreuse swim bait off bottom add a minnow if needed. I haven’t fished for them yet so I don’t know if they are biting
Bassky


----------



## Jay32323232 (Nov 23, 2020)

Bassky said:


> Fish off bottom. Use dropshot with minnow, jig a blade bait like a vibee or silver buddy off bottom 1/2-3/4 oz. cast a 1/4-3/8 jig with white or chartreuse swim bait off bottom add a minnow if needed. I haven’t fished for them yet so I don’t know if they are biting
> Bassky


Yeah that's usually how I catch them but I haven't been down there in about 2 years but we'll see how it goes. Thanks a lot


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Not at Meldahl but on the Ohio River, I have been doing well with 2.75" swim baits up to 4" swim baits on a 1/4oz jig head. Been casting them out, let them hit bottom, and then steady reel just fast enough that they just tick the tops on the rocks. The ones that are hitting have been slamming it, completely swallowing the whole jig. White, lime green, and chartreuse have been working for me.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Not at Meldahl but on the Ohio River, I have been doing well with 2.75" swim baits up to 4" swim baits on a 1/4oz jig head. Been casting them out, let them hit bottom, and then steady reel just fast enough that they just tick the tops on the rocks. The ones that are hitting have been slamming it, completely swallowing the whole jig. White, lime green, and chartreuse have been working for me.


Are you fishing mouths of creeks or like rocky points?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Bassky said:


> Are you fishing mouths of creeks or like rocky points?


Fishing over in Eastern Ohio at Pike Island but I have gotten some on the downstream side of some rock bars


----------



## diggerd (Jul 4, 2012)

Jay32323232 said:


> Im heading down in the morning to try the saugeye for the first time this year. Any tips?


----------



## diggerd (Jul 4, 2012)

10 to 20 fish in a couple hours. White paddle tails.


----------

